

Researchers retract study tying Ecstasy to Parkinson's (2003) - 001sky
http://www.maps.org/media/baltsun9.6.03.html

======
anigbrowl
I'm not sure I see the relevance of an 11 year old piece of news, though I
remember this story when it came out.

